# Piranha with a complete flat head



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

I was wondering what kind of p i have because its head is vertically flat like the up and down ways.Most ps heads kinda come out in a damn near maybe almost to a point shape, but this one p i got was born with a flat head, i was wondering if this was the characteristic of a particular species or what i think he looks sooo cool like that, but its pretty unusual u dont see many like this.its back is damn near flat to there is hardly no arch.Is this a rare species?I bought it out of a tank mixed in with some reds!


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

got any pics?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

how long have you had him. it was probably not well fed. post up some pics so we can see what you're talking about. keep us updated.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Does it look like this one: Serrasalmus elongatus?

btw: what size is it: many juvenile piranha's, including pygo's, have a more pointy snouts than older specimen...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Whoa, i'd like to see what this p looks like


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

whered you get it at>?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)




----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

pics would help :nod:


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeah post some pics up and where did u get it????


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to piranha species ID.

Could be a deformity.


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

yah post some pictures :nod:

-Steve


----------



## bbq (Jun 3, 2003)

Yea very interesting..post sum pics


----------



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

I got some pics, but i have no idea how to get them up or id have those cool pics under my name like u guys if u got time could some one tell me how to put them, up then id have all kind of pics like of my flat head and no judazz it didnt look like that one its face is flat like it ran into a wall like vertically up and down flat, but ill show u but u gotta tell me.ok.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

You need to have 100posts to be able to post a pic. If you want, you can email it to me and I can post them up for you


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

when you make a new post, use the use the "file attachments" feature. its located right above the "reply" button.

~Will.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

pics would be hella tite!


----------

